# Let's see your high school ride



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Since it is a little slow I thought this might be fun. Here are my 2 high school cars. The first one isn't my actual pic but it is what it looked like, I will try to find a good pic to scan. 1955 Studebaker Commander Regal Coupe 259.2 V8 with 3 speed shift on the column top end about 135 mph. I modified it to a floor shift.

Second car was a 1971 Dodge Charger Super Bee 383 magnum fastest I had it was 140 mph, it would start to float at that speed. Also a poor pic, was an old polaroid that is starting to crack, in the background over the hood is my 1972 Yamaha 250 enduro and the windshield of the Studebaker.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

1977 Chevy Short Bed, 4" Rancho lift, good ole PowerCat 33's. Last picture I took of it before I sold it.










-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that they had cameras back in those days. 

But here is a pretty good picture of mine. A 1942 Ford Jeep. It wasn't the good old olive drab color but a turquoise bluegreen.

It had the canvas top and a single windshield wiper that was powered by your hand and wrist. Flat head 4 cylinder 134 ci engine. That thing would go anywhere..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My dream goal is to find a decent MB or GWP and restore it. There was one a few years ago on ebay, 12k original miles, stored in a barn for +40 years. No rust anywhere on it, original paint and numbering. It sold for 12k ... really should have got that one, it would have saved 8k in body work and parts. Really just needed new seats, top and wiring (rodents chewed all that up).

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have some great pics of rides I had in "the day". You would have to ask my first X where she burned all my pics to see them. I still cringe to this day when I see her when I visit the kids and grandkids. She just has to show up and wreck my day.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Mine was white. 76 Honda Civic 1.5 liter 4 cylinder with 4 speed manual. Fun little car to drive. Didn’t get a lot a chicks or any actually 😣


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/522276888006609217/


Mine was in, uh, not as good of shape, but this was mine. 1962 Chrysler 300 white. Push button transmission, Dome shaped control panel, and more power than what a stupid kid knew what to do with. Was not much of a girl magnet, but my buddies always said they felt they were in a spaceship..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> My dream goal is to find a decent MB or GWP and restore it. There was one a few years ago on ebay, 12k original miles, stored in a barn for +40 years. No rust anywhere on it, original paint and numbering. It sold for 12k ... really should have got that one, it would have saved 8k in body work and parts. Really just needed new seats, top and wiring (rodents chewed all that up).
> 
> -DallanC


About a week after I sold mine I was having regrets. That along with my 1976 Harley.....


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My buddy and I rebuilt the motor in a 1959 Ford panel wagon to use as a camper van while in high school. Used that truck to spend many a night in the outback camping and climbing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

1967 Cutlass. Boy do I wish I had the cash to restore this thing!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dad wouldn't let me have a car in high school. 
So I drove his old '64 chevy 3/4 ton pick up. 
Not a chick magnet to say the least. But for dates he let me take his '71 LTD. It was nice ride. Front seat was as big as a living room.........
My first car was a '68 Firebird. I stuffed a 400 motor in it and had a blast. I had it up to 145 one night and it started to "float" as bowgy described. Spooked me a bit. 
Then I had a '72 Monte Carlo custom with a 325 horse 350 with factory tack and all the extras that I built to the nuts. (425 horse). It was quite a sleeper. Had several other hot rods I built as I got older. 
66 427 Vette. 
70 Challenger 383 mag. 
Still have my '68 Road Runner.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

As a high school junior in 1968 I had a 1956 Plymouth Savoy station wagon.....yellow and charcoal gray, and chrome, lots of chrome.

A senior in 1969 I had a red 1965 Chevy Impala Sport Coupe.

No pictures of either of those cars dangit.

About 14 years ago I bought a red 1965 Impala like the one I had in high school......uh....the car's not the chick magnet it was in 1969.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Mine was a 1994 Ford Ranger 4x4 (almost identical to the pic above, but mine had an extended cab). It was the perfect teenage vehicle for me - not much of a chick magnet. However, it did attract one chick, we were married six years after our first date and will celebrate 11 years of marriage this month. So I can thank that old truck for attracting “the one.”


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

When I got married I had a 77 Chevrolet pick up that I special ordered when I was 20 years old. Waited 7 weeks for it to come in to the dealer. Dad wouldn't sign for it. 
He was really, really pisssed when I found someone who would. 
400 motor, dual tanks, beer window, automatic, cruise control (rare on a truck then) , rally rims. The whole 9 yards. Was a great truck. Ended up keeping it 26 years. Still regret letting my wife talk me into selling it. I had put away factory bumpers, grill, dash, etc. Was always going to rebuilt it and use it to haul my Road Runner to car shows. Oh well, I guess life happens !! At least I kept the car. 
So, if anybody needs late 70's truck stuff.....call me and we can negotiate prices.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some cool cars / trucks here guys. 

I’d post mine up but it doesn’t hold a candle to these rides. 

I always say that when I finally decide to spend the money on my midlife-crisis car, it’ll be a classic car and not a new sports car. Why? Because memories are attached to them. People love to reminisce about when they had that car and it evokes emotion vs a new car that generally brings out two questions about price and how fast it goes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Some cool cars / trucks here guys.
> 
> I’d post mine up but it doesn’t hold a candle to these rides.
> 
> I always say that when I finally decide to spend the money on my midlife-crisis car, it’ll be a classic car and not a new sports car. Why? Because memories are attached to them. People love to reminisce about when they had that car and it evokes emotion vs a new car that generally brings out two questions about price and how fast it goes.


My girlfriend in high school drove a 69 Dodge Charger with a 440 Magnum and a 4 speed in it. Her brother handed her the keys for it when he left for Vietnam. I fell in love with that car almost as far as I did with the girl. Ever since then I have always wanted one but other thing have always gotten in the way, but I keep dreaming.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> My girlfriend in high school drove a 69 Dodge Charger with a 440 Magnum and a 4 speed in it. Her brother handed her the keys for it when he left for Vietnam. I fell in love with that car almost as far as I did with the girl. Ever since then I have always wanted one but other thing have always gotten in the way, but I keep dreaming.


Beautiful example Critter!!!

This is why cars like this are so much cooler and more valuable. You can’t put a price tag on that memory! 😎


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I had a 1997 Jeep wrangler TJ, red with 35” super swampers and black rock crawling rims, will dig around to find a pic


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Has a BMW 318i. Can’t remember the year. I was into different things back then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> View attachment 148008
> 
> 
> 1967 Cutlass. Boy do I wish I had the cash to restore this thing!



I loved seeing this car drive through our neighborhood!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Funny about cars being a chic magnet, my girlfriend wasn't impressed with the 55 Studebaker but all of her friends loved it, they called it the Batmobile.

I still have the girl and the Studebaker, it is my retirement restoration project.

Talk about memories, I will date myself now, my dad bought that Studebaker brand new 2 months before I was born.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Love the pics and the stories, keep them coming.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

muleydeermaniac said:


> I loved seeing this car drive through our neighborhood!


It's still there on the side of my mom's house, in terrible condition! I ought to start a GoFundMe campaign. People give to dumber things than that. That thing is a legend. 4 kids all passed it down as our first car. By the time it got to me my dad had put a 327 from a 68 Camaro he pulled out of a truck he traded for. It always had a little pep, but that sped it up quite a bit, resulting in a ticket 3 days after getting my driver license. Officer's first words to me when he came to the window: "What does this thing have in it?!?"


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My car wasn’t nearly as cool as the cars and trucks I’ve seen in here.

I had a 1993 Honda Civic Del Sol (non VTEC) that I put a turbo on and had sheepskin seat covers on.

This was at the time the Fast and the Furious and Gone in 60 Seconds were big in the theaters and Japanese cars were the cool thing to have with their weed-eater mufflers and deafening stereos with so much bass that it’d rattle you to the core.

Having a hard top convertible made me feel like a king. I loved driving up the canyons late at night to feel the cool air on my face and listen to the Doobie Brothers or cruise State Street (this was when it was first outlawed).

I picked up a lot of girls in this car and loved when girls would fight to ride with me when doing stuff as a group.

EDM / techno seemed to really own our lives for a while so I installed black lights in the car to light up my white K-Swiss shoes all while watching dolphins swim on my Pioneer deck (with detachable faceplate of course).

I remember fishing under my seats to find my CD wallets and regularly landing in the Doors, Styx, Yes, AC/DC, Peter Frampton, Journey, Metallica, and the Forest Gump soundtrack and being teased for listening to old music.

I had headlight covers to make them look black that dimmed my headlights waaaaay too much to safely drive at night, but I didn’t care. It looked cool to me.

Now that I’m older, I see these cars here and there and I don’t know why I thought it was so cool at the time. But man, I loved this car as a kid.


EDIT: My first car was actually a 1987 Toyota Celica GTS that I bought from a friend. The trunk had been burned out and the sunroof leaked (every time it snowed or rained, water would dump down my neck when I turned a corner. I paid $1100 for the car and traded my CB radio from Radio Shack to the kid who sold it to me. A few months after buying it, 2nd gear went out on the car so I had to skip 2nd or pull really hard to keep it from grinding. Finally I decided I wanted the Del Sol so I sold this car to a kid that I worked with for $1300 and never looked back. (he knew the transmission was bad, but he loved the car for some reason)

I have been a youth leader and scout master as an adult and I find it interesting to see how many kids dont care about having a drivers license . They dont want to pay for fuel, insurance, or other upkeep and are content bumming a ride or taking public transportation. It baffles me. Having a drivers license was the equivalent of freedom. 

Speaking of freedom as a kid: I remember buying gas for less than $1 per gallon. I know many of you have memories of it being much less, but dang those days were great! My buddy and I would go for drives all day and burn less than $20 in fuel....


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Ha! Gas at a buck. When I got my license it was $0.25. Of course when you only made $1.75 per hour it still wasn't easy to come up with enough to cruise "the vard".


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I remember my Dad telling me when I bought my new '77 pick up :
At 45 cents a gallon, you never be able to afford to drive that truck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> I remember my Dad telling me when I bought my new '77 pick up :
> At 45 cents a gallon, you never be able to afford to drive that truck.


Ha! I had "Full Time" 4WD, which really meant AWD. I got a whopping 7 MPG. I bought a cheap "part time 4wd" kit from JC Whitney and modified my transfer case. Afterwards I got an amazing 13-14 MPG! Yahoooooooo!!!!

One time we were out 4Wheeling with friends, it had been raining for a week and everything was soft and soupy. We took a trail that went out and around some huge wheat fields (where micron is now)... well it was so muddy I just kept the petal mashed and we had rooster tails of mud off all 4 tires sliding around. At one point the road was a bit off camber and we slid off into the plowed fields. I knew if we stopped we'd not be able to get out for a month, until it all dried out. I kept it pegged, speedo was reading between 40 and 60mph... full steam. The truck was moving around 7-10 mph... but at times we'd hit a really boggy part and it would slow down to less than 1mph... but slowly it would crawl along. We got out... and really didnt tear up the field all that much (silt from the rain probably killed more grain).

What I found hilarious, is I'd had a full tank of gas at the start... and was on empty when we came out the bottom. Full tank of gas to go 3 miles. 5ish gallons per mile. 😱

Truck looked *amazing *with all the mud on it. I let it dry and drove it around for a week thinking it was cool. Later, when i had to wash it, I parked it in front of the house, ran a hose out to it and put a sprinkler on the roof and let that run for a couple hours. LOL

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Ha! I had "Full Time" 4WD, which really meant AWD. I got a whopping 7 MPG. I bought a cheap "part time 4wd" kit from JC Whitney and modified my transfer case. Afterwards I got an amazing 13-14 MPG! Yahoooooooo!!!!
> 
> One time we were out 4Wheeling with friends, it had been raining for a week and everything was soft and soupy. We took a trail that went out and around some huge wheat fields (where micron is now)... well it was so muddy I just kept the petal mashed and we had rooster tails of mud off all 4 tires sliding around. At one point the road was a bit off camber and we slid off into the plowed fields. I knew if we stopped we'd not be able to get out for a month, until it all dried out. I kept it pegged, speedo was reading between 40 and 60mph... full steam. The truck was moving around 7-10 mph... but at times we'd hit a really boggy part and it would slow down to less than 1mph... but slowly it would crawl along. We got out... and really didnt tear up the field all that much (silt from the rain probably killed more grain).
> 
> ...


You were the type of person that always called me a 3am to get my Jeep and come pull them out. 

I had one guy during the deer hunt in 69 that was stuck up on the Squaw Peak Loop road. It took me a couple of hours just to get to him before we even started to work on getting him unstuck. 

If anyone remembers that deer hunt in 1969 a big and I mean a big storm blew in and dumped feet of snow on the opening day. My cousin picked up a brand new 69 Ford Highboy when the owner got it stuck and couldn't move. If I remember right my cousin paid about $1500 for that truck, he went back in to where it was stuck with a D4 crawler to pull it out to the pavement.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I never, ever, called anyone to come pull me out.

The fact *someone else*, called Sanpete Search and Rescue to come find me in their snow cat is irrelevant. 🤣

/innocent whistle 😁

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been rescued a few times........but I have rescued others a lot of times. 
Some of our best hunting gang memories are the times of getting each other out. 
The 400 motor I had in my 77 got better gas mileage and ran circles around the trucks that had the 350. 
It would get 15 on the highway and 10 it 12 
mpg in town.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I wish I had a pic of my first car. My dad would not allow us to have a car in high school. He new better lol. So the summer between my junior & senior year I was working two jobs. My boss had a 2 door 64 Chevy Impala SS with a hoped up 327. On a Saturday night after a Jethro Tull concert I bought the car from him for $800. The concert was better than the car. He lived in north Ogden. It took 3/4 of a tank of gas to get it home to Centerville. I idled it into the driveway as quietly as I could. Sunday morning dad hollers up the stairs. Who in the hells car is that in the driveway? In a slumber I replied mine. He says what do you mean YOURS. I said I bought it last night. He mumbled JC under his breath & went back to his coffee. He wasn't pleased. But I'd paid cash for it & it was in his driveway lol. He finally warmed up to it and said you'll be underneath it more than you'll be in it! He was right. I never could get it to pass inspection lol. But I just had to sneak around in it anyways. I liked to open it up on the frontage road between Centerville & Farmington. It would get that floating feeling around 90 mph. I had fun working on it and waisted money on it like he said. But never really got to use it much. I later sold it for $500 and lost about $600 on the car. Lesson learned on my part. But I got one over on the old man by buying it. So guess it made me the winner? Lol

Later that year I bought a motor cycle. Thats a whole another story.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Who remembers Lark sand dunes?
That place was awesome. I grew up in West Jordan off of 2700 Wand 6800 S. My brother and I, and all our friends, could only afford basket case motorcycles that we would put together with whatever parts we could find.
Back then there were enough canal roads, open fields, and railroad tracks we would rush home after school and sneak our bikes along all these places to avoid the cops to make it to Lark.
We would ride long enough to barely have any gas left to make it home just as the sun was going down because we all road motocross bikes with no headlights.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

1975 AMC pacer just like the one in the pic (photo is a stock photo as I don’t have an actual photo I can find). Also known as the fishbowl. My great grandma died and left her car to my grandpa in about 1993 or 1994. When he got her car it had 34,000 miles. When he went to pick it up to drive it home he failed to check the fluids and overheated it and blew a head gasket. He was still 2 hours from home so we got it towed to our house where my dad got it to a mechanic to get it fixed. Once repaired, I got to drive it around as a senior in high school. Certainly weren’t many that had a car like this when is was in school. The curved windows on the back were awesome.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

1972 SS Chevelle. Me and my dad put this car back together in our driveway. Bought it for 100.00 and it was completely taken apart. no engine, no seats the rear end was in the back seat and the gears were in a 5 gal bucket. I was 17 in 1984. My brothers had Camaros and GTOs. those were the good days.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

7mm- that thing is a beaut!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Okay, this might make a few people laugh but I'm fine with that...

93' Eagle Summit

I couldn't afford a car until my last year but it got me through my senior year, college and several years exploring the southern utah desert. I'm into enough decades to be proud enough to say I wasn't chasing tail in high school and a car doesn't define anyone. But **** that couple thousand dollars went a long way in making realize I needed to live in Utah. It deserved a better death than 3 lost tires on HITR and thumping down the final grades to Denver on I-70 as I coasted back home before I moved farther west. Living in it while I got to know GSENM is a large part of where I am now.

Utah did teach me the benefit of small trucks real quick as I upgraded to a 4 banger Yota. That was back when you could nab one cheap yet plenty functional 4wd for exploring the SW. I miss that truck. Now I can't justify the reverse mortgage to afford any Toyota 4wd trucks.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, Jimmy Carter.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

utskidad said:


> Thanks, Jimmy Carter.
> View attachment 148033


But Ronald Regan made up for it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sooooo you guys motivated me. I went and got the car up to my mechanic on Tuesday. We put in a new master cylinder for the brakes and new front shocks. Had to wait a couple of days for the parts to get here. (You just don't go down to Auto Zone and get parts for a 68 Road Runner anymore). 
I got it home last night. This afternoon I washed and shined her up and went for a cruise. Ran great. 
I forget how much fun the old muscle cars are to drive. 
My 15 year old grandson wanted to go for a ride. 
As we were coming back to the house he asked me if it would spin the tires.......
So I stopped on a quiet side street......and did a full burn out. Should have seen the look on his face. 
I'm probably teaching him things I am not supposed to ??


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Technically I never had a high school ride, just the bus or getting a ride with my friends. This was my college hand me down that my parents let me take to college. I took that thing places you should never take a car. lol . I think it was a 1979 ford fairmont.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

After working a summer at Zion national park and fighting fires in yellowstone. After retiring the ford fairmont, this was my first vehicle that I paid for myself when I was 20. A 1985 dodge D-50.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I first drove a hand me down 1981 Nissan-Datsun Sentra that my mother bought brand new. It was never truly mine as I shared it with my older sister.

Then I got and held a job long enough to get my very own...

1988 Dodge Shadow Turbo. Looked similar to this one except mine was turd brown.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I owned a 1951 Ford Convertible in 1958 - 1960 (Junior and Senior years in High School.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

dubob said:


> I owned a 1951 Ford Convertible in 1958 - 1960 (Junior and Senior years in High School.


Biff?

-DallanC


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

KineKilla said:


> I first drove a hand me down 1981 Nissan-Datsun Sentra that my mother bought brand new. It was never truly mine as I shared it with my older sister.
> 
> Then I got and held a job long enough to get my very own...
> 
> ...


Very nice car.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So I really did it last Friday. 

I ordered new rims and tires for my car. 
I always wanted to put Crager SS on it. 
They don't give those things away anymore. 
We used to put rims and tires all the way around for less than $300. Just the rims are $1000+ now. 
I must be getting old 😂

I figured....what the heck. 
You only live once.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2full said:


> So I really did it last Friday.
> 
> I ordered new rims and tires for my car.
> I always wanted to put Crager SS on it.
> ...


That was back when gas was $00.25 a gallon 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> So I really did it last Friday.
> 
> I ordered new rims and tires for my car.
> I always wanted to put Crager SS on it.
> ...


Let's see some pic 2full or better yet come take me for a ride.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There is a pic earlier in the thread. It has the centerline rims on it right now. They aren't bad looking, but the 80's called and wanted them back.

So I'll go back to the 70's with the Cragers 
The only problem is like everything else.......
The rims are 3-4 months out. So I'll wait. 

I put a new ignition coil on it. WOW that helped a bunch. Starts like a dream and runs great !!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2full said:


> There is a pic earlier in the thread. It has the centerline rims on it right now. They aren't bad looking, but the 80's called and wanted them back.
> 
> So I'll go back to the 70's with the Cragers
> The only problem is like everything else.......
> ...


The simplicity of a older muscle car. I loved it when all your friends would come over and all of you would do a tune up. A couple on each side changing out plugs and wires. Pull the distributor our to put new points and condenser in, then drag out the timing light and dwell meter. 

I was wondering what I had done with my timing light and dwell meter the other day and found them out on my work bench. Fun tools that took me back to the late 60's and 70's.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> The simplicity of a older muscle car. I loved it when all your friends would come over and all of you would do a tune up. A couple on each side changing out plugs and wires. Pull the distributor our to put new points and condenser in, then drag out the timing light and dwell meter.
> 
> I was wondering what I had done with my timing light and dwell meter the other day and found them out on my work bench. Fun tools that took me back to the late 60's and 70's.


AAhhhh the memories. I started work at a gas station at 15 years old and worked all through high school. Learned a lot, not many places now have a 15 year old changing breaks, water pumps, plugs, wires, etc.
Worked on 50's, 60's, and 70's, Mustangs, Camaro's, GTO's, Chevelle's, Chargers, Challengers, Corvettes, and many more. 

The gas station was on the corner of main and center and guys would come in all the time and do burn outs in the parking lot.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I loved my sisters cars too. One had a 64 GTO, the one with the song lyrics, "
Little GTO
You're really lookin' fine
Three deuces and a four-speed
And a three-eighty-nine "

My other sister had a brand new GTO Judge that my brother in law bought just before going to Nam.


----------

